
Interactive Waffle Charts in Excel - kawera
https://policyviz.com/2018/04/26/interactive-waffle-charts-in-excel/
======
o_nate
It's kind of neat to see that something like that can be done in Excel, but as
usual, my reaction to anything sufficiently complex being coded in Excel is
the same: Please God, not me.

------
dx034
It shows why Excel is so popular. You can assume that basically every company
has this installed throughout the organisation. Programming it in Excel is
painful but will work on any machine throughout the org. Setting this up with
a web front-end may be nicer, but probably not much faster to code initially
and good luck making this accessible for other departments in less than a few
months.

Also, a lot of non-developers are familiar with Excel formulas and could
quickly adapt the code, something impossible for most if it's written in JS or
Python.

